# Thanksgiving Photos



## rufus5150 (Nov 27, 2008)

I know there's probably lots out there... Here's my favorites from today:




























Let's see yours!


----------



## rufus5150 (Nov 28, 2008)

I can't believe I'm the only one who didn't leave the camera in its back on t-day. C'mon folks


----------

